# POV Shooting!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, thought I would share my newest video, and my first video using my ball cap, phone camera, POV rig. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Thanks for the video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Josh~nice on the video thanks for sharing

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Your both very welcome! Thanks for watching and I'm glad you enjoyed!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Youre the man.. tons of tang you must get.. remember tho.. no slingshot no dice lol


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Youre the man.. tons of tang you must get.. remember tho.. no slingshot no dice lol


Thanks?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dont make it weird... lol


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Dont make it weird... lol


I didn't mean anything by that, I'm just not quite sure what you meant....


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

i understand. I have a wierd sense of humor . It was refering to a post someone made.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> i understand. I have a wierd sense of humor . It was refering to a post someone made.


Ah OK I haven't been on the forum that much so I might have missed that. Sorry .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey so where do you get the aluminum rods?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Hey so where do you get the aluminum rods?


Home Depot or Lowes .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Cool thanks


No problem .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

pult421 said:


> Youre the man.. tons of tang you must get.. remember tho.. no slingshot no dice lol





pult421 said:


> Dont make it weird... lol





pult421 said:


> i understand. I have a wierd sense of humor . It was refering to a post someone made.





pult421 said:


> Hey so where do you get the aluminum rods?


*NO, NO, NO* pult421! :angrymod:

YOU are without question--*THE* MAN! :bowdown: :bowdown: I almost crapped myself laughing! Thanks man, that was great. Nice recovery later on, by the way. Aluminum rods! Wang Dang Doodle! Ya' might want to consider stand-up. That was classic!

Still ROFLMAO!!

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Josh,

What did you use to attach your bands? Flip clips? Couldn't quite tell from the video.

Tom


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Slingshot Silas said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Youre the man.. tons of tang you must get.. remember tho.. no slingshot no dice lol
> ...


I feel really bad about this but I am soooo lost....... lol


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> What did you use to attach your bands? Flip clips? Couldn't quite tell from the video.
> 
> Tom


Yep they are homemade flip clips. I took Clever Monikers idea which you can find below, and modified them a bit. Hope that explained it . http://slingshotcommunity.com/threads/how-to-make-metal-flipclips-for-7-51.546/


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Josh,
> ...


Ah yes! I remember that. Thanks!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol thought I was just weird


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice vid, tks 4 sharing, is that the same range you video'd some years back or do I have this confused with another youtuber?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice vid, tks 4 sharing, is that the same range you video'd some years back or do I have this confused with another youtuber?


Thanks! Idk, I have been making videos in this range for almost a year. Before that I didn't have a channel.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


No problem. It really was a brilliant idea on Mr. Monikers part. Wish I had come up with it .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> I feel really bad about this but I am soooo lost....... lol


Sorry Man,

Me and pult421 have a messed-up sense of humor. I don't know how old you are, or I would give you an explanation. If you are a younger fellow, you will find out about this type of humor soon enough. We don't mean anything bad, so don't worry about being confused. All is well with the slingshot universe.

Stay Cool,

SSS :wave:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Werd life jd.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

There should be a new forum rule. No inside jokes on any thread that wasn't started by you . Lol. Ha that's cool man. I'll let you have your fun .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice vid, and intreresting slingshot, do you have a post with pics of it?? banding method, etc.....

Cheers!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol honestly though.I watchyour youtube stuff man. I respect you


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

BAT said:


> Nice vid, and intreresting slingshot, do you have a post with pics of it?? banding method, etc.....
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks! I can try to dig up a couple of pics for you. And the banding is just like with flip clips. I'll try to get some pics up in a little bit.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Lol honestly though.I watchyour youtube stuff man. I respect you


Thanks man! That means a lot .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's one pic for whoever is interested.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

pult421 said:


> Lol honestly though.I watchyour youtube stuff man. I respect you


Hahaha , hey Pult, I just started reading your stuff, and I respect you. Thanks for the chuckle. I am in nassau county. Gimme a shout if you want to get together and shoot. Dont make it weird...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

SmilingFury said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol honestly though.I watchyour youtube stuff man. I respect you
> ...


 lol hell yea man. Ill friend ya man. It def sounds like a plan.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I actually posted the wrong picture before, oops.

The first two pics are of the home made flip clips. The last two are of modified "real" flip clips (that I used in this video), to make it fit the thin slingshot. These are on request from BAT. Hope this clears it up .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup!! thanks for the pics!!!


----------

